# Betriebssystem, dass wenig RAM braucht



## Trickmaster (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir vielleicht jemand "sagen" welches Betriebssystem am wenigsten RAM braucht? Ich bin nämlich begeisterter Hobby-3d-Designer und Animateur und mein 3d Programm braucht zum Rendern die volle CPU-Leistung und auch sehr sehr viel RAM.

Zurzeit habe ich Windows XP SP2 und drücke den RAM-Verbrauch von Windows auf 280 MB bei 1024 MB Arbeitsspeicher. Ich würde zugerne ein betriebssystem haben, dass noch weniger braucht um die Renderingzeit zu kürzen. Denn Rendern kann schonmal 12 Stunden und mehr dauern für ein Bild!! Da zeigt sich jedes MB mehr deutlich.
Ich habe schon im Internet nachgeschaut, aber irgendwie kam nichts ordentliches raus und das Internet erzählt einem auch nicht immer die Wahrheit..

Vielen Dank im Voraus für euren Rat

Trickymaster


----------



## King-of-Pain (24. Juni 2007)

Trickmaster am 24.06.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir vielleicht jemand "sagen" welches Betriebssystem am wenigsten RAM braucht? Ich bin nämlich begeisterter Hobby-3d-Designer und Animateur und mein 3d Programm braucht zum Rendern die volle CPU-Leistung und auch sehr sehr viel RAM.
> 
> ...



ich würde vermutlich win 2k ausprobieren
es gibt betriebssysteme die weniger brauchen darage ist ob du damit noch rendern kanns  irgendwelche extrem abgespcekcten Linux versionen kommen vermutlich mit unter 16MB aus
aber ob darauf dein Programm noch läuft?

wenn du das hobbymässig machst würd ich win 2k und mehr ram ausprobieren

wenns geschäftlich ist geht voll nix über ne quad CPU workstation mit 16gig ram oder ähnlichen


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (24. Juni 2007)

Wenn du das wirklich oft machst, wirst du um eine RAM-Erweiterung nicht vorbei kommen. Alles andere wäre nicht nur ineffektiv, sondern absolut am Ziel vorbeigeschossen - 30 MB mehr freier RAM sollten eigentlich kein Grund sein, sich für ein anderes OS zu entscheiden. 
Allein schon der Arbeitsaufwand macht das ganze relativ fragwürdig, finde ich. Lieber auf 2 GB oder mehr aufrüsten - was sich ohnehin auszahlt, wenn man regelmäßig mehr als 5 Programme offen hat. Wenn du nur Softwaretechnisch was ändern willst: den ganzen optischen Schnickschnack von Windows deaktivieren, Dienste, die du nicht benötigst, ausschalten und so halt von Hand RAM freimachen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (24. Juni 2007)

King-of-Pain am 24.06.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwelche extrem abgespcekcten Linux versionen kommen vermutlich mit unter 16MB aus
> aber ob darauf dein Programm noch läuft?



Linux hat eine ganz andere Speicherverwaltung und versucht eigentlich immer den kompletten RAM auszunutzen. Wenn du 1GB reinsteckst, dann werden die auch genutzt. Dafuer wird der RAM dann "besser" freigegeben wenn andere Programme auch (mehr) Speicher benoetigen. Der RAM ist nun einmal zur vollen Verwendung da, ansonsten wuerde er ja keinen Sinn machen  Da vermutlich die genannten Programme nicht auf dem Betriebssystem laufen werden, hat sich die Idee sowieso erledigt


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (24. Juni 2007)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 24.06.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 24.06.2007 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein erster Gedanke war irgendwas in Richtung "auf Windowmanager verzichten" - was aber bei Grafikprogrammen eher problematisch ist *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Juni 2007)

Trickmaster am 24.06.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und Animateur und mein 3d Programm braucht zum Rendern die volle CPU-Leistung und auch sehr sehr viel RAM.



Da würd ich erst mal sagen auf welchen Betriebssystemen dat Programm läuft?


----------



## Trickmaster (24. Juni 2007)

Ja, das wollte ich auch noch posten.

Es läuft nur auf Windows Xp und Windos Vista. Dann lieber mal schnell 2x 2 GB RAM geholt und das Problem ist hoffentlich gelöst.   

Sagt mal: Kann man auf Windows XP 64 bit  32 bit-Programe verwenden?


----------



## Freaky22 (24. Juni 2007)

Trickmaster am 24.06.2007 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das wollte ich auch noch posten.
> 
> Es läuft nur auf Windows Xp und Windos Vista. Dann lieber mal schnell 2x 2 GB RAM geholt und das Problem ist hoffentlich gelöst.
> 
> Sagt mal: Kann man auf Windows XP 64 bit  32 bit-Programe verwenden?


Ja kann man die Frage ist nur wie das dann läuft.
Also schnell morge RAM bestellen, denn der wird wieder teurer.


----------



## Trickmaster (24. Juni 2007)

Freaky22 am 24.06.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also schnell morge RAM bestellen, denn der wird wieder teurer.



Oh nein!!!! Dabei habe ich gerade ein Großteil ausgegeben. Dann kommen direkt 4 GB RAM in den PC. Danke für Info.


----------



## Goddess (24. Juni 2007)

Trickmaster am 24.06.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 24.06.2007 21:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du alte Hardware hast wäre mein Vorschlag gewesen, diese ein wenig auf zu bessern, ein kleines "VPN" ein zu richten und dann auf die Funktion des "Network Rendering" zurück zu greifen. Da das zweite System nur dazu dient kannst du damit in wesentlich kürzerer Zeit, in Verbindung mit deinem "Host System" das Rendering abschliessen. In RAM zu inverstieren ist aber auf keinen Fall falsch, vor allem bei 3D Programmen.


----------

